# Amazon reviews and DRM



## Saeltari (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody else stop using or about to stop using Amazon's game reviews?

Everytime I go there to get information about a game anymore it seems that the idgits there only rate on DRM or not DRM. They don't rate on content or actual quality anymore.

I find it makes me feel like I can't trust the reviewers, and seems to be just lowering my opinion of them not the game or the DRM.

Is DRM important to know about? Yes, but a side note or a intro stating it has DRM is fine and lets others know and then an actual review about the game would be great! 

Instead they all seem to be making sure that they come across as worthless as reviewers.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 19, 2009)

Strange one Saeltari, as I think the DRM really matters to some . 
I agree with you on the reviews though! If people are really caught up with DRM thing, then a sentance like ' the game comes with DRM that is easy/an absolute nightmare to use.' comment should suffice. Then start reviewing the game!


I think it has something to do with the limitations DRM can place on the people who have bought the game. I mean, why if I have purchased a game legitimately should I then be restricted on how I use it?

Of course I think it is the piracy angle the companies are trying to address, and I don't think it helps if the DRM is not user friendly.

I have bought a few games (but am unsure if they are truely DRM), Total War Empire, Dawn of War 2, 2160 and Universe at War (all through Steam). Also Sins of a Solar Empire Entrenchment (through Pulse). I have had no problems with these games.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 19, 2009)

DRM is slowly dying out. The publishers know this, the developers know this, and the part of the gaming community that keeps their ears to the ground have some inkling as well. It won't be much of an issue, much sooner than people realize. 

Despite the vocal minority, DRM honestly doesn't affect the majority of end-users. Those that tend to complain are the folks that slump within the DMZ that exists between full-fledged pirates (who see anti-piracy measures as a laughable obstacle), and normal consumers (the people who are generally oblivious). These guys are the ones who push the boundaries of the (arguably tolerable) limitations that DRM provides, and complain for doing so.

As for the reviews, I usually shy away from any site that gives normal individuals an open platform. As you've already seen, these communities tend to abuse their privilages, and forget their responsibilities to their fellow consumer. They're much more interested in provoking others like them, or berating those who are not. Reminds me a bit of the girls that I went to school with, who were there for the gossip, and not the education -- same personality type, I suppose. 

I generally read reviews from sites like 1up, Gamespot, Giantbomb, IGN -- sifting through and seeing where things correlate, trying to seperate out the bias so I can make my own buying decision. After reading certain reviews you may get to know the authors' tastes, and may find it's much simpler to choose based on his or her opinion, because you might tend to share common interests with that particular writer. Up until Shawn Elliot left 1up, I knew, without a shadow of a doubt, if he liked a game I would, and if he didn't... Our personalities and views were so similar it was easy to base my purchases on his recommendations.


----------



## weblegend (Jun 25, 2009)

Poor DRM~ i dont anything wrong with Amazon reviews tho.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 25, 2009)

Commonmind said:


> DRM is slowly dying out. The publishers know this, the developers know this, and the part of the gaming community that keeps their ears to the ground have some inkling as well. It won't be much of an issue, much sooner than people realize.


 
I wouldn't say it was dying out just yet.
it is true to say that EA have learnt their lesson snd have stated that Sims 3 won't have DRM, but there are still companies out there that use it.
Ubisoft have included DRM in Anno 1404 (released this week) and you can only instal it 3 times. if you want to get another activation key, you need to call a premium rate phone number and request a new key.


----------

